# Problem mit dem beamer bild?



## anton1811 (25. April 2009)

hallo.hoffe bin hier richtig.habe den beamer nec ht410.seit gestern abend ist nach einschalten des beamers auf einmal ein weißer strich duch das bild.(siehe foto)hat einer von euch ne idee was das sein kann.danke schon mal im vorraus.mdf


----------



## anton1811 (25. April 2009)

*AW: Problem mit dem beamer bild????????*

hier noch das bild.


----------



## rebel4life (25. April 2009)

*AW: Problem mit dem beamer bild????????*

Da wird wohl was defekt sein, wende dich an den Hersteller.


----------



## anton1811 (25. April 2009)

*AW: Problem mit dem beamer bild????????*



rebel4life schrieb:


> Da wird wohl was defekt sein, wende dich an den Hersteller.



tolle hilfe.mfg


----------



## Herbboy (26. April 2009)

*AW: Problem mit dem beamer bild????????*

was soll man denn sonst sagen? "bau es auseinander, das ist die schaltplatine AF-018GGT3, da musst du den chip EF35H ersetzen" ??

teste mal, ob es auch mit einer anderen bildquelle diesen streifen gibt. wenn ja, dann liegt es in jedem falle am beamer, und ich glaub kaum, dass hier irgendjemand weiß, wie man selber nen beamer reparieren kann.


----------



## rebel4life (26. April 2009)

*AW: Problem mit dem beamer bild????????*

Ohne Schaltplan und Messungen kann man dir nicht helfen. Wenn du sowas reparieren könntest, dann würdest du nicht fragen. Versuch es wie schon gesagt mit einer anderen Quelle, aber ich schätze mal, dass was an dem LCD defekt ist und das kann man nicht repariern, zumindestens nicht mit den Mitteln, die einem Laien zur Verfügung stehen. Vieleicht sind nur ein paar Lötstellen defekt, aber selbst sowas kann man fast nicht selbst machen (als Laie).


----------



## anton1811 (27. April 2009)

hallo.hört sich doch schon anders an als einfach nur da ist was defekt.das war mir ja auch schon vorher bekannt.es hätte ja sein können das sowas schon mal einer hatte.aber trotzdem danke.mfg


----------

